# Intel Wireless-AC 9560 iwlwifi not working kernel 5.4.0

## nexusdk

Log in messages:

```

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.189084] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.189085] Copyright(c) 2003- 2015 Intel Corporation

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.189178] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.195938] nvidia-nvlink: Nvlink Core is being initialized, major device number 239

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.198768] nvidia 0000:01:00.0: enabling device (0006 -> 0007)

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.223480] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Found debug destination: EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.223482] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Found debug configuration: 0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.223723] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: loaded firmware version 46.6bf1df06.0 op_mode iwlmvm

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.326280] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 9462, REV=0x318

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.334551] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.334714] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Allocated 0x00400000 bytes for firmware monitor.

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.375651] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: base HW address: f4:d1:08:0c:3d:9d

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.416340] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  440.36  Tue Nov 12 08:38:56 UTC 2019

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.418718] thermal thermal_zone2: failed to read out thermal zone (-61)

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.420387] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.443108] ACPI Warning: \_SB.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._DSM: Argument #4 type mismatch - Found [Buffer], ACPI requires [Package] (20190816/nsarguments-59)

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.449085] uvcvideo: Found UVC 1.00 device Integrated_Webcam_HD (0c45:6a06)

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.456602] uvcvideo 1-5:1.0: Entity type for entity Extension 4 was not initialized!

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.456604] uvcvideo 1-5:1.0: Entity type for entity Extension 3 was not initialized!

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.456605] uvcvideo 1-5:1.0: Entity type for entity Processing 2 was not initialized!

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.456606] uvcvideo 1-5:1.0: Entity type for entity Camera 1 was not initialized!

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.456657] input: Integrated_Webcam_HD: Integrate as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/input/input22

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.456710] usbcore: registered new interface driver uvcvideo

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.456710] USB Video Class driver (1.1.1)

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.482940] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.22

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.482954] NET: Registered protocol family 31

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.482955] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.482959] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.482961] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.482963] Bluetooth: SCO socket layer initialized

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.507985] usbcore: registered new interface driver btusb

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.508735] Bluetooth: hci0: Firmware revision 0.1 build 233 week 36 2019

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   20.236584] nvidia-modeset: Loading NVIDIA Kernel Mode Setting Driver for UNIX platforms  440.36  Tue Nov 12 08:10:12 UTC 2019

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   20.241106] [drm] [nvidia-drm] [GPU ID 0x00000100] Loading driver

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   20.260947] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   20.260948] [drm] No driver support for vblank timestamp query.

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   20.261030] [drm] Initialized nvidia-drm 0.0.0 20160202 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 1

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   20.483848] EXT4-fs (dm-0): re-mounted. Opts: discard

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   20.830438] Adding 16777212k swap on /swapfile.  Priority:-2 extents:19 across:18300924k SS

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   20.858915] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: discard

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.498140] Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY r8169-3b00:00: attached PHY driver [Generic FE-GE Realtek PHY] (mii_bus:phy_addr=r8169-3b00:00, irq=IGNORE)

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.586863] r8169 0000:3b:00.0 enp59s0: No native access to PCI extended config space, falling back to CSI

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.587783] r8169 0000:3b:00.0 enp59s0: Link is Down

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.598317] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.690049] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.756234] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.768202] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Conflict between TLV & NVM regarding enabling LAR (TLV = enabled NVM =disabled)

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969009] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Collecting data: trigger 2 fired.

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969012] ieee80211 phy0: Hardware restart was requested

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969644] CPU: 8 PID: 8128 Comm: NetworkManager Tainted: P           OE     5.4.0-gentoo #1

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969645] Hardware name: Dell Inc. G3 3779/04R93M, BIOS 1.10.0 05/23/2019

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969645] Call Trace:

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969649]  dump_stack+0x71/0xa0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969655]  iwl_pcie_send_hcmd_sync+0x368/0x380 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969658]  ? finish_wait+0x80/0x80

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969662]  iwl_trans_send_cmd+0x51/0xb0 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969667]  iwl_mvm_send_cmd+0x12/0x30 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969672]  iwl_mvm_legacy_config_scan+0x279/0x430 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969677]  ? __iwl_info+0x6a/0xc5 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969680]  iwl_mvm_config_scan+0x11a/0x130 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969683]  iwl_mvm_up+0x8c5/0xbd0 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969685]  ? __local_bh_enable_ip+0x42/0x60

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969687]  __iwl_mvm_mac_start+0x26/0x200 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969691]  iwl_mvm_mac_start+0x24/0x40 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969693]  drv_start+0x43/0xf0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969694]  ieee80211_do_open+0x193/0x8d0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969696]  ? ieee80211_check_concurrent_iface+0x14f/0x1c0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969697]  __dev_open+0xcf/0x160

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969698]  __dev_change_flags+0x1a7/0x200

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969699]  dev_change_flags+0x21/0x60

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969701]  do_setlink+0x7c1/0x900

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969702]  ? __nla_validate_parse+0xfd/0x130

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969703]  ? cpumask_next+0x17/0x20

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969704]  ? __snmp6_fill_stats64.isra.0+0x66/0x110

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969705]  ? __nla_validate_parse+0x3d/0x130

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969706]  __rtnl_newlink+0x553/0x8c0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969708]  ? trace_hardirqs_on+0x2c/0xd0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969710]  ? _raw_spin_unlock_irqrestore+0x1f/0x30

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969710]  ? trace_hardirqs_on+0x2c/0xd0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969712]  ? __netlink_sendskb+0x3b/0x50

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969714]  ? _raw_read_unlock_bh+0x3/0x20

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969715]  rtnl_newlink+0x44/0x70

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969716]  rtnetlink_rcv_msg+0x2b0/0x360

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969717]  ? trace_hardirqs_on+0x2c/0xd0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969718]  ? rtnl_calcit.isra.0+0x110/0x110

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969719]  netlink_rcv_skb+0x49/0x110

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969720]  netlink_unicast+0x171/0x200

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969721]  netlink_sendmsg+0x1f5/0x3c0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969722]  sock_sendmsg+0x5e/0x60

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969724]  ___sys_sendmsg+0x294/0x300

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969725]  ? __rtnl_unlock+0x24/0x40

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969726]  ? netdev_run_todo+0x5f/0x290

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969727]  ? kmem_cache_free+0x4a/0x1a0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969729]  ? __call_rcu+0xc6/0x1c0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969730]  __sys_sendmsg+0x59/0xa0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969732]  do_syscall_64+0x54/0x180

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969733]  entry_SYSCALL_64_after_hwframe+0x49/0xbe

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969734] RIP: 0033:0x7efd2ad96ff1

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969736] Code: 00 89 54 24 1c 48 89 74 24 10 89 7c 24 08 e8 b6 e8 ff ff 41 89 c0 8b 54 24 1c 48 8b 74 24 10 8b 7c 24 08 b8 2e 00 00 00 0f 05 <48> 3d 00 f0 ff ff 77 2c 44 89 c7 48 89 44 24 08 e8 ea e8 ff ff 48

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969736] RSP: 002b:00007ffc262d73b0 EFLAGS: 00000293 ORIG_RAX: 000000000000002e

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969737] RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 0000558cb7b27f00 RCX: 00007efd2ad96ff1

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969737] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 00007ffc262d7410 RDI: 0000000000000009

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969738] RBP: 00007ffc262d7410 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969738] R10: 0000000000000001 R11: 0000000000000293 R12: 0000558cb7b27f00

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.969738] R13: 00007ffc262d75c8 R14: 00007ffc262d75bc R15: 0000000000000000

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   21.989546] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   22.082016] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   22.148227] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   22.159664] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Conflict between TLV & NVM regarding enabling LAR (TLV = enabled NVM =disabled)

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   22.360547] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: LED command failed: -5

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   22.360558] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: LED command failed: -5

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   22.360594] CPU: 8 PID: 8128 Comm: NetworkManager Tainted: P           OE     5.4.0-gentoo #1

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   22.360595] Hardware name: Dell Inc. G3 3779/04R93M, BIOS 1.10.0 05/23/2019

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   22.360595] Call Trace:

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   22.360600]  dump_stack+0x71/0xa0

Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   22.360607]  iwl_pcie_send_hcmd_sync+0x368/0x380 [iwlwifi]

```

lspci when booted with kernel 5.3.10 which is working

```

00:14.3 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9560 [Jefferson Peak] [8086:a370] (rev 10)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Ethernet

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9560 [Jefferson Peak] [8086:42a4]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at ed3a4000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=16 Masked-

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

----------

## nexusdk

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge [0600]: Intel Corporation 8th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [8086:3ec4] (rev 07)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Dell 8th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Registers [1028:0886]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=10 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: skl_uncore

00:01.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16) [8086:1901] (rev 07) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 122

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00004000-00004fff [size=4K]

   Memory behind bridge: ec000000-ed0fffff [size=17M]

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 00000000c0000000-00000000d1ffffff [size=288M]

   Capabilities: [88] Subsystem: Dell Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor PCIe Controller (x16) [1028:0886]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [a0] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation UHD Graphics 630 (Mobile) [8086:3e9b] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

   DeviceName: Onboard - Video

   Subsystem: Dell UHD Graphics 630 (Mobile) [1028:0886]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 125

   Memory at eb000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at 80000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   I/O ports at 5000 [size=64]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at 000c0000 [disabled] [size=128K]

   Capabilities: [40] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

   Capabilities: [70] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [ac] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: i915

00:04.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem [8086:1903] (rev 07)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Dell Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Thermal Subsystem [1028:0886]

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 255

   Memory at ed398000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=32K]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [e0] Vendor Specific Information: Len=0c <?>

00:08.0 System peripheral [0880]: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th/8th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model [8086:1911]

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Dell Xeon E3-1200 v5/v6 / E3-1500 v5 / 6th/7th/8th Gen Core Processor Gaussian Mixture Model [1028:0886]

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 255

   Memory at ed3b1000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [f0] PCI Advanced Features

00:12.0 Signal processing controller [1180]: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH Thermal Controller [8086:a379] (rev 10)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Dell Cannon Lake PCH Thermal Controller [1028:0886]

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 255

   Memory at ed3b0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

00:14.0 USB controller [0c03]: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH USB 3.1 xHCI Host Controller [8086:a36d] (rev 10) (prog-if 30 [XHCI])

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Dell Cannon Lake PCH USB 3.1 xHCI Host Controller [1028:0886]

   Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 129

   Memory at ed380000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 2

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/8 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [90] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: xhci_hcd

00:14.2 RAM memory [0500]: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH Shared SRAM [8086:a36f] (rev 10)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Dell Cannon Lake PCH Shared SRAM [1028:0886]

   Flags: fast devsel

   Memory at ed3a8000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=8K]

   Memory at ed3af000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

00:14.3 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9560 [Jefferson Peak] [8086:a370] (rev 10)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Ethernet

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9560 [Jefferson Peak] [8086:42a4]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at ed3a4000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=16 Masked-

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

00:15.0 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller #0 [8086:a368] (rev 10)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Dell Cannon Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller [1028:0886]

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 255

   Memory at 7f800000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

00:15.1 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller #1 [8086:a369] (rev 10)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Dell Cannon Lake PCH Serial IO I2C Controller [1028:0886]

   Flags: fast devsel, IRQ 255

   Memory at 7f801000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [disabled] [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [80] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [90] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

00:16.0 Communication controller [0780]: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH HECI Controller [8086:a360] (rev 10)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Dell Cannon Lake PCH HECI Controller [1028:0886]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 126

   Memory at ed3ac000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [8c] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [a4] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

   Kernel driver in use: mei_me

00:17.0 RAID bus controller [0104]: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode] [8086:282a] (rev 10)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Dell 82801 Mobile SATA Controller [RAID mode] [1028:0886]

   Flags: bus master, 66MHz, medium devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at ed390000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=32K]

   Memory at ed3ab000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at 5090 [size=8]

   I/O ports at 5080 [size=4]

   I/O ports at 5060 [size=32]

   Memory at ed300000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=1 Masked-

   Capabilities: [70] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [a8] SATA HBA v1.0

   Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1b.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH PCI Express Root Port #21 [8086:a32c] (rev f0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 123

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=3a, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00006000-00006fff [size=4K]

   Memory behind bridge: d4000000-ea0fffff [size=353M]

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: 0000000090000000-00000000b1ffffff [size=544M]

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Cannon Lake PCH PCI Express Root Port [1028:0886]

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 PCI bridge [0604]: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH PCI Express Root Port #14 [8086:a335] (rev f0) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 124

   Bus: primary=00, secondary=3b, subordinate=3b, sec-latency=0

   I/O behind bridge: 00003000-00003fff [size=4K]

   Memory behind bridge: ed200000-ed2fffff [size=1M]

   Prefetchable memory behind bridge: None

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Port (Slot+), MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-

   Capabilities: [90] Subsystem: Dell Cannon Lake PCH PCI Express Root Port [1028:0886]

   Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 3

   Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1f.0 ISA bridge [0601]: Intel Corporation Device [8086:a30d] (rev 10)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Dell Device [1028:0886]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0

00:1f.3 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH cAVS [8086:a348] (rev 10)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Sound

   Subsystem: Dell Cannon Lake PCH cAVS [1028:0886]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 32, IRQ 130

   Memory at ed3a0000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Memory at ed100000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=1M]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [80] Vendor Specific Information: Len=14 <?>

   Capabilities: [60] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Kernel driver in use: snd_hda_intel

00:1f.4 SMBus [0c05]: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH SMBus Controller [8086:a323] (rev 10)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Dell Cannon Lake PCH SMBus Controller [1028:0886]

   Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 16

   Memory at ed3aa000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=256]

   I/O ports at efa0 [size=32]

   Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

00:1f.5 Serial bus controller [0c80]: Intel Corporation Cannon Lake PCH SPI Controller [8086:a324] (rev 10)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Other

   Subsystem: Dell Cannon Lake PCH SPI Controller [1028:0886]

   Flags: fast devsel

   Memory at fe010000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

01:00.0 3D controller [0302]: NVIDIA Corporation GP106M [GeForce GTX 1060 Mobile] [10de:1c20] (rev a1)

   Subsystem: Dell GP106M [GeForce GTX 1060 Mobile] [1028:0886]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 145

   Memory at ec000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16M]

   Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

   Memory at d0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=32M]

   I/O ports at 4000 [size=128]

   [virtual] Expansion ROM at ed000000 [disabled] [size=512K]

   Capabilities: [60] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [68] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [78] Express Endpoint, MSI 00

   Kernel driver in use: nvidia

   Kernel modules: nvidia_drm, nvidia

3b:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [10ec:8168] (rev 15)

   Subsystem: Dell RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller [1028:0886]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 17

   I/O ports at 3000 [size=256]

   Memory at ed204000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4K]

   Memory at ed200000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [50] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [70] Express Endpoint, MSI 01

   Capabilities: [b0] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=4 Masked-

   Kernel driver in use: r8169

```

ifconfig -a

```

bond0: flags=5122<BROADCAST,MASTER,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether fa:8f:2d:eb:ae:58  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

dummy0: flags=130<BROADCAST,NOARP>  mtu 1500

        ether b6:10:57:d2:bd:00  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

enp59s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 3c:2c:30:cf:fb:48  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 1000  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

tap0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.0.0.1  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.0.0.255

        inet6 fe80::1256:33e3:57f9:161f  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 8a:ee:1e:bd:f5:70  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

wlan0 not present. Device not found error from ifconfig.

----------

## charles17

What's in your https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi#dmesg output?

----------

## nexusdk

Pasted it here:

https://pastebin.com/raw/W0ehrA2c

----------

## charles17

I don't see anything there like * https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi#dmesg wrote:*   

> [    2.013147] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database
> 
> [    2.014322] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'
> 
> [    2.027273] cfg80211: failed to load regulatory.db

 

Edit:

 *nexusdk wrote:*   

> wlan0 not present. Device not found error from ifconfig.

 

 *from your first post wrote:*   

> Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [   19.420387] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0 

 

Wioll you please show https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi#.2Fsys_file_system?

----------

## nexusdk

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't see anything there like
> 
> https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi#dmesg wrote:
> ...

 

Yes, there were no such messages. I copy and pasted the command from the wiki.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov 29 13:11:05 fallen kernel: [ 19.420387] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0
> 
> 

 

Correction:

```

wlo1: error fetching interface information: Device not found

```

The device seems to appear and disappear.

Was able to catch it when it was present:

```

wlo1: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether ea:4e:a0:ea:1b:13  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

Sys filesystem:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ls -al /sys/class/net
> 
> total 0
> ...

 

I had to run it a couple of times. Some times wlo1 is not present in /sys/class/net.

----------

## charles17

 *nexusdk wrote:*   

> I had to run it a couple of times. Some times wlo1 is not present in /sys/class/net.

 

And you never had this problem with your previous kernels?

Could you do a reboot and then dmesg | grep wlo1 ?

----------

## nexusdk

No, never.

I'm having to reboot into the new kernel everytime I need to get some info, since wifi is how I access the internet.

My old kernel works fine.

Here is the output from dmesg | grep wlo1:

```

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   22.735231] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.979494] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   27.055109] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:45 fallen kernel: [   28.107579] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:46 fallen kernel: [   29.149624] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:47 fallen kernel: [   30.195620] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:49 fallen kernel: [   31.238669] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:50 fallen kernel: [   32.280337] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:51 fallen kernel: [   33.314587] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:52 fallen kernel: [   34.371694] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:53 fallen kernel: [   35.433347] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:54 fallen kernel: [   36.478195] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:55 fallen kernel: [   37.559306] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:56 fallen kernel: [   38.628100] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:57 fallen kernel: [   39.695226] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:58 fallen kernel: [   40.728651] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:59 fallen kernel: [   41.767309] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:00 fallen kernel: [   42.813358] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:01 fallen kernel: [   43.843573] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:02 fallen kernel: [   44.883095] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:03 fallen kernel: [   45.920350] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:04 fallen kernel: [   46.968574] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:05 fallen kernel: [   48.009583] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:06 fallen kernel: [   49.043350] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:07 fallen kernel: [   50.081368] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:08 fallen kernel: [   51.121203] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:09 fallen kernel: [   52.165422] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:10 fallen kernel: [   53.204586] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:12 fallen kernel: [   54.248566] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:13 fallen kernel: [   55.303240] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:14 fallen kernel: [   56.332924] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:15 fallen kernel: [   57.380004] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:16 fallen kernel: [   58.440577] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:17 fallen kernel: [   59.474637] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:18 fallen kernel: [   60.513370] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:19 fallen kernel: [   61.552292] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:20 fallen kernel: [   62.599584] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:21 fallen kernel: [   63.653502] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:22 fallen kernel: [   64.693894] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:23 fallen kernel: [   65.748517] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:24 fallen kernel: [   66.792650] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:25 fallen kernel: [   67.851441] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:26 fallen kernel: [   68.892483] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:27 fallen kernel: [   69.927955] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:28 fallen kernel: [   70.968618] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:29 fallen kernel: [   72.009194] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:30 fallen kernel: [   73.060299] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:31 fallen kernel: [   74.105571] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:32 fallen kernel: [   75.140665] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:33 fallen kernel: [   76.181586] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:34 fallen kernel: [   77.222442] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:36 fallen kernel: [   78.263322] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:37 fallen kernel: [   79.295973] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:38 fallen kernel: [   80.342102] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:39 fallen kernel: [   81.387186] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:40 fallen kernel: [   82.442357] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:41 fallen kernel: [   83.487435] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:42 fallen kernel: [   84.527341] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:43 fallen kernel: [   85.569939] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:44 fallen kernel: [   86.608612] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:45 fallen kernel: [   87.648565] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:46 fallen kernel: [   88.684566] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:47 fallen kernel: [   89.723568] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:48 fallen kernel: [   90.757993] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:49 fallen kernel: [   91.794338] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:50 fallen kernel: [   92.830643] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:51 fallen kernel: [   93.873606] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:52 fallen kernel: [   94.910191] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:53 fallen kernel: [   95.943570] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:54 fallen kernel: [   97.000564] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:55 fallen kernel: [   98.061004] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:56 fallen kernel: [   99.110671] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:57 fallen kernel: [  100.158594] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:46:58 fallen kernel: [  101.211996] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:00 fallen kernel: [  102.240798] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:01 fallen kernel: [  103.276542] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:02 fallen kernel: [  104.321380] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:03 fallen kernel: [  105.372672] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:04 fallen kernel: [  106.417274] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:05 fallen kernel: [  107.460380] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:06 fallen kernel: [  108.498504] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:07 fallen kernel: [  109.555402] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:08 fallen kernel: [  110.592565] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:09 fallen kernel: [  111.627343] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:10 fallen kernel: [  112.653305] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:11 fallen kernel: [  113.692660] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:12 fallen kernel: [  114.725579] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:13 fallen kernel: [  115.771526] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:14 fallen kernel: [  116.825657] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:15 fallen kernel: [  117.861570] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:16 fallen kernel: [  118.902611] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:17 fallen kernel: [  119.951699] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:18 fallen kernel: [  120.990279] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:19 fallen kernel: [  122.019588] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:20 fallen kernel: [  123.058128] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:21 fallen kernel: [  124.090120] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:22 fallen kernel: [  125.134332] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:23 fallen kernel: [  126.173758] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:24 fallen kernel: [  127.215641] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:26 fallen kernel: [  128.263303] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:27 fallen kernel: [  129.303309] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:28 fallen kernel: [  130.340023] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:29 fallen kernel: [  131.384649] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:30 fallen kernel: [  132.423563] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:31 fallen kernel: [  133.479658] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:32 fallen kernel: [  134.521365] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:33 fallen kernel: [  135.566444] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:34 fallen kernel: [  136.605616] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:35 fallen kernel: [  137.664306] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:36 fallen kernel: [  138.713083] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:37 fallen kernel: [  139.751573] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:38 fallen kernel: [  140.790602] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:47:39 fallen kernel: [  141.827325] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

```

----------

## charles17

That's strange.   Please compare again with that wiki article which is mostly from my laptop.  

There in both sections lspci and dmesg it shows »Advanced-N 6205 AGN«.

In your first post I can see »Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 9462«

and »Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9560 [Jefferson Peak] [8086:42a4]«

Are you having the AC 9462 vs. AC 9560 mismatch also with older kernels? Is this normal for that device?

Edit:

P.S.: Just found https://www.intel.co.uk/content/www/uk/en/support/articles/000030882/network-and-io/wireless-networking.html

----------

## nexusdk

Sorry for taking so long to get back to this again.

 *Quote:*   

> sudo lspci -nnkv | sed -n '/Network/,/^$/p'

 

```

00:14.3 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9560 [Jefferson Peak] [8086:a370] (rev 10)

   DeviceName: Onboard - Ethernet

   Subsystem: Intel Corporation Wireless-AC 9560 [Jefferson Peak] [8086:42a4]

   Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 16

   Memory at ed3a4000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [c8] Power Management version 3

   Capabilities: [d0] MSI: Enable- Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit+

   Capabilities: [40] Express Root Complex Integrated Endpoint, MSI 00

   Capabilities: [80] MSI-X: Enable+ Count=16 Masked-

   Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

   Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

The kernel messages repeat so quickly that dmesg does not show the start. I had to read this from /var/log/messages, as the kernel messages log there also.

 *Quote:*   

> cat /var/log/messages | grep -i -E '03:00.0|wlp|iwl|80211'

 

```

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [    3.652734] cfg80211: Loading compiled-in X.509 certificates for regulatory database

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [    3.655523] cfg80211: Loaded X.509 cert 'sforshee: 00b28ddf47aef9cea7'

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [    3.660227] cfg80211: failed to load regulatory.db

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   22.488999] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: enabling device (0000 -> 0002)

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   22.512597] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Found debug destination: EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   22.512599] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Found debug configuration: 0

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   22.512892] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: loaded firmware version 46.6bf1df06.0 op_mode iwlmvm

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   22.618900] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 9462, REV=0x318

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   22.626461] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   22.626662] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Allocated 0x00400000 bytes for firmware monitor.

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   22.691014] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: base HW address: f4:d1:08:0c:3d:9d

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   22.735231] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   24.935481] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.028140] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.094218] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.105815] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Conflict between TLV & NVM regarding enabling LAR (TLV = enabled NVM =disabled)

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.306607] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Collecting data: trigger 2 fired.

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.306608] ieee80211 phy0: Hardware restart was requested

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.307129]  iwl_pcie_send_hcmd_sync+0x368/0x380 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.307136]  iwl_trans_send_cmd+0x51/0xb0 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.307141]  iwl_mvm_send_cmd+0x12/0x30 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.307145]  iwl_mvm_legacy_config_scan+0x279/0x430 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.307151]  ? __iwl_info+0x6a/0xc5 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.307154]  iwl_mvm_config_scan+0x11a/0x130 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.307158]  iwl_mvm_up+0x8c5/0xbd0 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.307163]  __iwl_mvm_mac_start+0x26/0x200 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.307166]  iwl_mvm_mac_start+0x24/0x40 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.307169]  ieee80211_do_open+0x193/0x8d0

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.307171]  ? ieee80211_check_concurrent_iface+0x14f/0x1c0

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.326852] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.419120] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.485145] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.496078] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Conflict between TLV & NVM regarding enabling LAR (TLV = enabled NVM =disabled)

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.696904] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: LED command failed: -5

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.696912]  iwl_pcie_send_hcmd_sync+0x368/0x380 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.696920]  iwl_trans_send_cmd+0x51/0xb0 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.696920] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: LED command failed: -5

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.696926]  iwl_mvm_send_cmd+0x12/0x30 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.696932]  iwl_mvm_legacy_config_scan+0x279/0x430 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.696938]  ? __iwl_info+0x6a/0xc5 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.696942]  iwl_mvm_config_scan+0x11a/0x130 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.696946]  iwl_mvm_up+0x8c5/0xbd0 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.696950]  __iwl_mvm_mac_start+0x26/0x200 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.696954]  iwl_mvm_mac_start+0x24/0x40 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.696958]  ieee80211_do_open+0x193/0x8d0

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.696960]  ? ieee80211_check_concurrent_iface+0x14f/0x1c0

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.884925] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Found debug destination: EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.884927] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Found debug configuration: 0

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.885083] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: loaded firmware version 46.6bf1df06.0 op_mode iwlmvm

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.885091] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 9462, REV=0x318

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.892840] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.892977] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Allocated 0x00400000 bytes for firmware monitor.

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.935434] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: base HW address: f4:d1:08:0c:3d:9d

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.979494] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   25.997681] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   26.089943] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   26.156116] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring

Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [   26.167918] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Conflict between TLV & NVM regarding enabling LAR (TLV = enabled NVM =disabled)

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.368621] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Collecting data: trigger 2 fired.

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.368623] ieee80211 phy1: Hardware restart was requested

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.369190]  iwl_pcie_send_hcmd_sync+0x368/0x380 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.369196]  iwl_trans_send_cmd+0x51/0xb0 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.369201]  iwl_mvm_send_cmd+0x12/0x30 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.369206]  iwl_mvm_legacy_config_scan+0x279/0x430 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.369211]  ? __iwl_info+0x6a/0xc5 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.369214]  iwl_mvm_config_scan+0x11a/0x130 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.369217]  iwl_mvm_up+0x8c5/0xbd0 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.369220]  __iwl_mvm_mac_start+0x26/0x200 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.369223]  iwl_mvm_mac_start+0x24/0x40 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.369227]  ieee80211_do_open+0x193/0x8d0

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.369228]  ? ieee80211_check_concurrent_iface+0x14f/0x1c0

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.389800] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.483109] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.549258] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.560740] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Conflict between TLV & NVM regarding enabling LAR (TLV = enabled NVM =disabled)

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.761606] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: LED command failed: -5

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.761620]  iwl_pcie_send_hcmd_sync+0x368/0x380 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.761621] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: LED command failed: -5

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.761628]  iwl_trans_send_cmd+0x51/0xb0 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.761633]  iwl_mvm_send_cmd+0x12/0x30 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.761637]  iwl_mvm_legacy_config_scan+0x279/0x430 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.761642]  ? __iwl_info+0x6a/0xc5 [iwlwifi]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.761646]  iwl_mvm_config_scan+0x11a/0x130 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.761649]  iwl_mvm_up+0x8c5/0xbd0 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.761653]  __iwl_mvm_mac_start+0x26/0x200 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.761657]  iwl_mvm_mac_start+0x24/0x40 [iwlmvm]

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.761663]  ieee80211_do_open+0x193/0x8d0

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.761664]  ? ieee80211_check_concurrent_iface+0x14f/0x1c0

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.961424] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Found debug destination: EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.961425] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Found debug configuration: 0

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.961607] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: loaded firmware version 46.6bf1df06.0 op_mode iwlmvm

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.961614] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Detected Intel(R) Dual Band Wireless AC 9462, REV=0x318

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.969578] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   26.969757] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Allocated 0x00400000 bytes for firmware monitor.

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   27.010714] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: base HW address: f4:d1:08:0c:3d:9d

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   27.055109] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3 wlo1: renamed from wlan0

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   27.075494] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:44 fallen kernel: [   27.168839] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

Nov 29 17:45:45 fallen kernel: [   27.235055] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring

Nov 29 17:45:45 fallen kernel: [   27.246192] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Conflict between TLV & NVM regarding enabling LAR (TLV = enabled NVM =disabled)

Nov 29 17:45:45 fallen kernel: [   27.447036] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Collecting data: trigger 2 fired.

Nov 29 17:45:45 fallen kernel: [   27.447038] ieee80211 phy2: Hardware restart was requested

```

The above repeats over and over at more than 100 log lines per second.

----------

## charles17

 *nexusdk wrote:*   

> Sorry for taking so long to get back to this again.
> 
>  *Quote:*   sudo lspci -nnkv | sed -n '/Network/,/^$/p' 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wrong bus-id.  Did you mean to Replace 03:00.0 with the identifier from ...?

And, more important, was that output with the persisting mismatch from you older kernel or from 5.4.x?

----------

## nexusdk

This was from 5.4.x

Sorry, I missed that bus-id.

These messages were not in my previous post:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [    0.584603] pci 0000:00:14.3: [8086:a370] type 00 class 0x028000
> 
> Nov 29 17:45:43 fallen kernel: [    0.584718] pci 0000:00:14.3: reg 0x10: [mem 0xed3a4000-0xed3a7fff 64bit]
> ...

 

----------

## s-exp

Not to necro bump, but I'm also having the same issue on 5.4.x. The firmware seems to load perfectly fine on 5.3, though it's less than ideal to stay on this version because it doesn't have the sof patches.

----------

## charles17

 *s-exp wrote:*   

> Not to necro bump, but I'm also having the same issue on 5.4.x. 

 

Same hardware?

----------

## s-exp

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *s-exp wrote:*   Not to necro bump, but I'm also having the same issue on 5.4.x.  
> 
> Same hardware?

 

Precisely the same wifi adapter, yes. Though I'm on the Comet Lake platform

----------

## charles17

 *s-exp wrote:*   

>  *charles17 wrote:*    *s-exp wrote:*   Not to necro bump, but I'm also having the same issue on 5.4.x.  
> 
> Same hardware? 
> 
> Precisely the same wifi adapter, yes. Though I'm on the Comet Lake platform

 

Maybe a regression somewhere between 5.3 and 5.4? 

You could try a Kernel git-bisect see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel_git-bisect to see where the problem starts.

----------

## s-exp

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Maybe a regression somewhere between 5.3 and 5.4? 
> 
> You could try a Kernel git-bisect see https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kernel_git-bisect to see where the problem starts.

 

I had no idea git could do this, bug finding in log(n) time! Yes, it seems like there was a regression between the two minor revisions. For anyone having this issue, git-bisect helped me narrow this down to the following commit: 

```

commit 06eb547c4ae4382e70d556ba213d13c95ca1801b

Author: Beker Ayala <ayala.beker@intel.com>

Date:   Sun Jun 2 13:55:44 2019 +0300

    iwlwifi: mvm: fix scan config command size

    Use the actual length of channels array and not the max capable length.

    Signed-off-by: Beker Ayala <ayala.beker@intel.com>

    Signed-off-by: Luca Coelho <luciano.coelho@intel.com>

 drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/mvm/scan.c | 2 +-

 1 file changed, 1 insertion(+), 1 deletion(-)

```

A quick google of the commit hash revealed an ongoing discussion about this issue. For those who feel comfortable doing so, feel free to revert the commit yourself and apply the recommended patches in the linked thread to 5.4.6. For the mortals among us, 5.4.7 should be updated shortly. Thanks charles!

----------

## charles17

Added to https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Iwlwifi#Wireless_not_working

----------

## musiXelect

I'm using kernel 5.4.7 and iwlwifi-9260 firmware, I have the same problem. The driver keeps crashing and then restarting itself.

```
 ff ff 77 2c 44 89 c7 48 89 44 24 08 e8 ea e8 ff ff 48

[  313.417414] RSP: 002b:00007fffd4be3270 EFLAGS: 00000293 ORIG_RAX: 00000000000

0002e

[  313.417415] RAX: ffffffffffffffda RBX: 0000558c84ea4f00 RCX: 00007fce63449ff1

[  313.417416] RDX: 0000000000000000 RSI: 00007fffd4be32d0 RDI: 0000000000000009

[  313.417416] RBP: 00007fffd4be32d0 R08: 0000000000000000 R09: 0000000000000000

[  313.417417] R10: 0000000000000000 R11: 0000000000000293 R12: 0000558c84ea4f00

[  313.417418] R13: 00007fffd4be3488 R14: 00007fffd4be347c R15: 0000000000000000

[  313.444025] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[  313.543507] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Applying debug destination EXTERNAL_DRAM

[  313.608831] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: FW already configured (0) - re-configuring

[  313.618867] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Conflict between TLV & NVM regarding enabling LAR (TLV = enabled NVM =disabled)

[  313.818985] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x0.

[  313.819062] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

[  313.819063] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Status: 0x00000040, count: 6

[  313.819064] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Loaded firmware version: 46.6bf1df06.0

[  313.819065] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00000071 | NMI_INTERRUPT_UMAC_FATAL    

[  313.819065] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00A022F1 | trm_hw_status0

[  313.819066] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00000000 | trm_hw_status1

[  313.819066] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x004882DA | branchlink2

[  313.819067] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x0047932A | interruptlink1

[  313.819068] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00006368 | interruptlink2

[  313.819068] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x0001A83E | data1

[  313.819069] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00001000 | data2

[  313.819069] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0xF0000008 | data3

[  313.819070] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00000000 | beacon time

[  313.819070] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x000399AC | tsf low

[  313.819071] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00000000 | tsf hi

[  313.819072] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00000000 | time gp1

[  313.819072] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x000399AC | time gp2

[  313.819073] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00000001 | uCode revision type

[  313.819073] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x0000002E | uCode version major

[  313.819074] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x6BF1DF06 | uCode version minor

[  313.819075] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00000312 | hw version

[  313.819075] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x18C89008 | board version

[  313.819076] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x001D0177 | hcmd

[  313.819076] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00122000 | isr0

[  313.819077] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00000000 | isr1

[  313.819077] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x08001802 | isr2

[  313.819078] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x404000C0 | isr3

[  313.819079] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00000000 | isr4

[  313.819079] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x001D0177 | last cmd Id

[  313.819080] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x0001A83E | wait_event

[  313.819080] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00000000 | l2p_control

[  313.819081] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00000820 | l2p_duration

[  313.819082] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00000000 | l2p_mhvalid

[  313.819082] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x00000000 | l2p_addr_match

[  313.819083] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x0000000D | lmpm_pmg_sel

[  313.819083] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x08081425 | timestamp

[  313.819084] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: 0x0000183C | flow_handler

[  313.819118] iwlwifi 0000:00:14.3: Start IWL Error Log Dump:

lines 703-752

```

----------

## charles17

 *musiXelect wrote:*   

> ... and iwlwifi-9260 firmware, ...

 

Which package?

----------

## musiXelect

 *charles17 wrote:*   

>  *musiXelect wrote:*   ... and iwlwifi-9260 firmware, ... 
> 
> Which package?

 

What do you mean? I have the 20191215 version of linux-firmware (which contains iwlwifi), if that's what you're asking.

----------

## charles17

 *musiXelect wrote:*   

> ... if that's what you're asking.

 

That's it.  And doesn't the solution provided by s-exp help you?

----------

## musiXelect

 *charles17 wrote:*   

> That's it.  And doesn't the solution provided by s-exp help you?

 

I'm still trying to downgrade the kernel because I'm a noob. I'll edit this comment one I manage to get it done.

----------

## Hu

Why are you trying to downgrade at all?  s-exp proposed reverting one patch, or waiting for a kernel that has the patch.  I don't see any obvious reverts upstream, so you will probably need to perform the revert locally.  As of v5.4.8, the patch has not been reverted.  It's possible that upstream fixed this in some other way.  I have not tested the affected code to know whether it happens in v5.4.8, nor whether the proposed revert is a good idea.

Fortunately, it's a trivial patch, which means it will probably apply cleanly.  Testing here suggests it will:

```
$ git log -p -1 06eb547c4ae4382e70d556ba213d13c95ca1801b | patch -i - --dry-run -p1 -R

checking file drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/mvm/scan.c

Hunk #1 succeeded at 1220 with fuzz 1 (offset 15 lines).

$ 
```

The patch itself:

```
commit 06eb547c4ae4382e70d556ba213d13c95ca1801b

diff --git a/drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/mvm/scan.c b/drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/mvm/scan.c

index c284e6975b1b..5999b4ebd699 100644

--- a/drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/mvm/scan.c

+++ b/drivers/net/wireless/intel/iwlwifi/mvm/scan.c

@@ -1205,7 +1205,7 @@ int iwl_mvm_config_scan(struct iwl_mvm *mvm)

       cmd_size = sizeof(struct iwl_scan_config);

    else

       cmd_size = sizeof(struct iwl_scan_config_v1);

-   cmd_size += mvm->fw->ucode_capa.n_scan_channels;

+   cmd_size += num_channels;

 

    cfg = kzalloc(cmd_size, GFP_KERNEL);

    if (!cfg)

```

----------

## musiXelect

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Why are you trying to downgrade at all?  s-exp proposed reverting one patch, or waiting for a kernel that has the patch.  I don't see any obvious reverts upstream, so you will probably need to perform the revert locally.  As of v5.4.8, the patch has not been reverted.  It's possible that upstream fixed this in some other way.  I have not tested the affected code to know whether it happens in v5.4.8, nor whether the proposed revert is a good idea.
> 
> Fortunately, it's a trivial patch, which means it will probably apply cleanly.  Testing here suggests it will:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Too late  :Sad:  It was a good practice for me though. And IT WORKED!

As an icing on the cake: The kernel didn't apply the existing configurations so I had to redo them. While doing that, I accidentally fixed my Bluetooth too. The system used to fail recognizing it.

----------

## Anton Gubarkov

This patch solved my wifi woes on the same hardware using 5.8.16.

----------

